
President Obama to visit Hiroshima - abhi3
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-36258866
======
grillvogel
I used to believe that the bombings were necessary but on my last trip to
Japan I learned about Joseph Grew ( on a stupid variety show no less) and
completely changed my mind. Truman is a dickhead.

------
abhi3
Too be clear he is not going to be making an apology. Interestingly, Japanese
leaders themselves are not very enthusiastic about receiving one.

